# How soon can a goat get preggo after giving birth? And...



## Dreamchaser

Question. How soon can a goat get preggo after birth, and how old can it's doeling be before she can get preggo? I found the two in the buck pen a few months ago... Now I wonder... :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: How soon can a goat get preggo after giving birth? And..*

a doe can get pregnant her heat after giving birth (which usually happens a week after kidding).

Doe kids can get pregnant on their first cycle - depends on the breed when that will be. Some nigerians cycle as early as 2 months while most are around the 3-4 month mark for their first cycle


----------



## Dreamchaser

*Re: How soon can a goat get preggo after giving birth? And..*

Okay. The doeling was about 3 weeks, maybe a month old. So I *think* I am ok. Naughty girl, I think might be preggo.


----------

